# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  چگونه ظرف 1 سال به درصد بالای 50 ریاضی در رشته ریاض فیزیک برسیم ؟ !

## Ahmad-Rp

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان

دوستان برای کسی که ریاضیاتش 0 هست

چه راهکار هایی وجود داره که بتونه ریاضی شو ظرف 1 سال به درصد40 به بالا

برسونه ؟

چه کتاب هایی بخونه ؟

چه روش مطالعاتی پیش بگیره؟

کتاب خط ویژه برای درس نامه مناسب هست ؟

----------


## Orwell

توی یکسال میشه از 0 به 100 رسید

واقعا میگم

قصدم حرف مفت زدن نیست

ولی خب یه همت و اراده و برنامه ریزی منسجم میطلبه. ریاضیات و فیزیک رو با حل تیپ های مختلف تست میشه روشون به حد کافی مسلط شد

----------


## zaniar76

جبر و امار و هندسه تحلیلی (14 سوال تقریبا اسون)حدودا 27 26 درصد
مشتق 3.4 سوال اسونش این 6.7 درصد
حد 2.3 سوال 4.3 درصد
احتمال 3.4 سوال خوب کار کن اینم 3.4 درصد
تابع یکی دو سوال اینم 2.3 درصد..
البته رو مشتق و انتگرال اساسی کار کن که بتونی از 10 سوالشون 7 .8 تاشون رو بزنی
توصیه : اگه حال و حوصله نداری فصل صفرو دنباله دیفرانسیل و حذف کن قدر مطلقش که تو حسابان هست از بقیشم یه سوال میاد احتمالا هم اسون باشه سواله ولی کانون خیلی گیر داده بهش ممکنه از بقیه فصلا غافل بشی درضمن فصل یک و مثلثات و گسسته رو هرچقدش اسونه بخون مثلا تو گسسته گراف و ترکیبیات یا ترکیبات اسونن تقریبا ولی نظریه خیلیا از دم حذف میکنن همراه هندسه پایه

----------


## khatereh 2

با یک معلم خوب ریاضی میشه درصد بالا زد.....ولی خودت ممکنه در کتابا راهو گم کنی. برای دیفرانسیل و گسسته و هندسه برنامه  ویزه ای می خواد. درسنامه گاج خط ویزه هم به نظرم نمی تونه کمکت کنه چوه اونا اسمش جمع بندی . برای اخرا خوبه....

----------


## Dayi javad

ظاهرا فقط با تلاش + رعایت اصول

----------


## amir.abs

آمار تستاش آسونه ؟

----------


## mkh-ana

اگه معلمای خوبی داشته باشی و تلاش کنی میتونی نتیجه بگیری
بدون معلم خوب خیلی بیشتر باید زحمت بکشی

----------


## artim

> با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان
> 
> دوستان برای کسی که ریاضیاتش 0 هست
> 
> چه راهکار هایی وجود داره که بتونه ریاضی شو ظرف 1 سال به درصد40 به بالا
> 
> برسونه ؟
> 
> چه کتاب هایی بخونه ؟
> ...


با تمرین میشه کسب کرد
همین

----------


## Mr Sky

میشه توضیح بدی که سطح ریاضی صفره دقیقا یعنی چی؟...میانگین نمراتت تو مدرسه چطور بوده؟
.
اگه تو این چند سال واسه امتحانات مدرسه خوب خوندی ولی اگه حتی یه کلمه کنکوری نخوندی و تست حل نکردی به راحتی امکان پذیره...فقط اولش مشکله ، چون ممکن همون اول کار چند تست ساده رو حل نکنی و زده بشی ولی این موضوع کاملا عادی هست. اگه جلو بری به مرور زمان به خوبی تو ریاضی مهارت کسب میکنی پس اول کار هر چقدر هم که گند بهت گذشت تحملش کن

----------


## AmiR13

خط ویژه خوب نیست برا اول خوندن. من ریاضیات تجربیش رو خوندم. اون فقط مروره. اصلا برای یادگیری اولیه خوب نیست. به هیچ وجه. اشتباه نکن!
تو ریاضی و فیزیک اصلی ترین و مهم ترین چیز تست هست.
تست خیلی مهم تر از درسنامه هست. یه درسنامه خوب که در حد مطلوب توضیح داده باشه گیر بیار (نه کم نه زیاد) بعدش که خوب اونو خوندی فقط تست بزن.
بیشترم با تست مرور کن تا دوباره خوندن درسنامه.
جوری کار کن که بیشتر تمرکزت رو تست باشه. تست معجزه میکنه واقعا!!
اینم بگم که اولش که تست میزنی چون زیاد نمیتونی جواب بدی و وقت زیادی میگیره ممکنه ناامید شی اما صبر داشته و ادامه بده...

----------


## arghazavi

ریاضی مدرسه ایتون خولبه؟

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

up

کتاب ریاضیات که درسنامه خوب داشته باشه چی پیشنهاد میکنید؟

میخوام پایه ای پیش برم

ممنونم

----------


## milad1124

سلام دوست عزیز ریاضی 0 دقیقا منظورتون چیه؟
یکی هست ریاضی صفره یعنی کلا تعطیله و نمیشه کاریش کرد
ولی افرادی هستن که تستشون ضعیفه و افرادی هم پایه ضعیف و کسان دیگه
ببین تجربه من میگه که ریاضی به آدم وفا نمیکنه و مشخص نیست که چجوری بخواد بیاد
ولی توصیه میکنم از ریاضیات قسمت هایی که میتونی رو انتخاب کن و روی اونا کار کن مثلا آبی قلمچی فقط حسابان و ریاضی 2 و دیفرانسیل هستش که حدود 27 تا سوال کنکور محسوب میشه تقریبا 40% .
من میگم تا یه اندازه ای ریاضی بخون تمرکزت بیشتر روی فیزیک باشه چون خیلی راحت تر از ریاضی میشه درصد گرفت
---------------------------
ولی من در کل اگه امسال نشه برم
برای سال بعد میرم سراغ خیلی سبز و غیره
آبی قلم چی (درسی تعطیله و فقط تست طبقه بندی داره)
گاج نقره ای دیفرانسیل هم خوبه به شرط اینکه بتونی تست هاش رو بزنی

----------


## miladinanloo

> up
> 
> کتاب ریاضیات که درسنامه خوب داشته باشه چی پیشنهاد میکنید؟
> 
> میخوام پایه ای پیش برم
> 
> ممنونم


کتابی که درسنامه قوی داشته باشه ریاضیات پایه فار واسه شروع کار خوبه

----------


## HellishBoy

> با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان
> 
> دوستان برای کسی که ریاضیاتش 0 هست
> 
> چه راهکار هایی وجود داره که بتونه ریاضی شو ظرف 1 سال به درصد40 به بالا
> 
> برسونه ؟
> 
> چه کتاب هایی بخونه ؟
> ...



ببین میدونی چکار کن ؟!! من جای تو بودم میومدم روی 4 تا درس بشدددددددت مانور میدادم !!! حالا کدوم درسا ؟!!

 1. ریاضیات پایه
 2 . جبر و احتمال
 3. دیفرانسیل
 4 . هندسه تحلیلی 

خب ببین چرا این درسا ؟!! اولا این که بشدت خوش فهمن یعنی راحت تر میتونی یادشون بگیری!!! دوما با تست زیاد میشه به تسلط بالایی روشون رسید !!! ولی من اومدم چکار کردم واسه کنکور 94 اومدم یکم هندسه 1 خوندم یکم هندسه 2 یکم گسسته یکم .... آخرم اومدم زدم 11 درصد ریاضی !!! ولی اگر برگردم میام گسسته و بقیه درسایی که بجز اون 4 تا گفتمو برای چهارم در حد قبولی میخوندم و بشدت رو اون 4 تا تسلط پیدا میکردم ... گسسته و هندسه پایه ... درسایین که با کلی تست هم ممکنه به تسلط نرسی و کلی وقتتو تو کنکور بگیره ...

ببین این کاری که من میگم یکم ریسکه ولی من اگه برگردم عقب همین کار رو میکنم !!! چرا میگم ریسکه چون ممکنه گسسته و ... راحت کنن بقیه رو سخت ( که اختمالش کمه !! ) حالا بازم تصمیم با تو هست ...

برای منابع هم بنظر من :


تحلیلی ، دیفرانسیل و ریاضیات پایه ، جبر احتمال یا الگو بگیر یا خیلی سبز هر دوسون عالین دیگه بستگی داره خودت با کدوم بیشتر حال کنی !!! 

امید وارم حرفام بدرت بخوره !!! 

همشم رو ریاضی زوم نکن من  رتبه متوسطمو !!! مدیون شیمی و فیزیک + عمومیام هستم ....

موفق باشید !!!

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

کتاب گاج نقره ای برای درس نامه 

و نشر الگو برای تست زنی 

خوب هست برنامه ؟

هندسه پایه خط ویژه مورد پسند هست ؟

----------


## milad1124

کلا بیخیال هندسه پایه شو مخصوصا هندسه 2
همون پایه + دیفرانسیل + تحلیلی + کمی گسسته

----------

